# PSP Internet with BSNL



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

I recently bought a WRT120N router and configured its settings via the admin page and connected everything successfully. When i search for wireless access points on my PSP it shows linksys strength 100% but when on testing the internet connection it shows INTERNET CONNECTION FAILED. The modem is working perfectly but no internet. Please help 

bump.............

BUMP.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi there, 

There is no problem with either your PSP or wi fi router. The problem lies with the way you connect to internet through BSNL. By default the BSNL connection is bridged one, which means that you have to dial the username and password through you computer and then only you can access internet. Now there is no such option in the PSP, so you are unable to access internet through it.

The solution is to force the modem / router to dial the connection.

Please go step by step for your router.
(a)
confirm you are on PPP/PPPoE mode "Always ON"
( user id and password to be entered in WAN page of modem )
(b)
Enable DHCP in modem Range say 192.168.1.3 to 192.168.1.10
(c)
ensure IP address of modem and wifi router are different.
(d)
Try Connection Wizard in WRT120n
(e)
try lan1 port to desktop from WRT120n
or in laptop( if available) and ensure
internet is connected.
(f)
Check in system you have created a WLAN network
(g)
Check Network SSID as given in wifi router appears
in Wlan network.

Please let us know if it helped you.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

Can you give me a step by step guide on setting up router with the modem from the beginning and connection to psp like as if i just bought the router? Thanks. Sorry for the trouble but i am not very well versed in connecting these things and your help will be great!

By the way, my wan page of modem looks like this and there is no option to give username and password. 

*i.imgur.com/KwCT4.png


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 29, 2011)

I was right. See the bridged connection under protocol menu. That's what causing the problem. 

Click on the edit button to change it to PPPoE. 

Right now i am not at home and can't exactly give you all the details. Will give a step by tutorial in the evening. Please don't mind.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to keep bothering you but there are 7 edit buttons and I don't exactly know which value to change to PPPoE. Please advise and thanks in advance for writing the tutorial


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 29, 2011)

only the first needs to be changed.the one starting with 0/0/35


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, so should I use the software cd to automatically configure router and change 1st one to PPPoE? Is that it?

Edit: Changing to PPPoE and after than dialing again does not let me connect to the internet.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 29, 2011)

@ ArjunKiller buddy the ss u have given is of the bsnl modem u mentioned that u bought a WRT120N the give a ss of the the linksys router config page no need to fiddle with the bsnl modem settings change it back to bridged mode as it was u can connect the net using the linksys router

when u re done follow this guide 

Article Viewer

after setting ur net connection successfully get back finally i will guide u to secure the router

but remember u should do the step1 in bottom of the guide first


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay. Doing that.

Edit: I connected the router and followed the guide. Now the IP Of router is 192.168.2.1 as set by DHCP setting and working perfectly but 192.168.1.1 which is the modem IP is not opening in browser.

These are ss of PSP, the last line of last pic clearly says it all:

*i.imgur.com/I85e1.png

*i.imgur.com/TiFPS.png

*i.imgur.com/Don36.png

*i.imgur.com/Sbv8U.png

*i.imgur.com/CI4zj.png

*i.imgur.com/FVnYn.png

*i.imgur.com/tKM83.png

*i.imgur.com/ZBOsr.png


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 29, 2011)

which port of the router did u connect the modem


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

lan1 port. Labelled 1 outside the router.

the modem is connected to internet port.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ follow the guide properly dude connet it to the net port single one not the lan1-4


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry i mistyped. the router is connected to pc in lan1 port and modem is connected in internet port..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 29, 2011)

so u connected the modem to the internet port & pc to the lan 1 port

can u access net from the pc


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

yes i can connect net from pc but modem page not opening that is 192.168.1.1 and router is opening that i changed in dhcp setting 192.168.2.1


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 29, 2011)

u cannot access the modem page in that connection config 
open the router page in the dns setting use this then reconnect the psp
8.8.8.8

else download teamviewer open it pm me ur id & password in teamviewer i will check it from here


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

keeping that value in static dns 1 disconnects from internet and cant dial conenction again..gets stuck at connecting to wan miniport.

Check your PM for teamviewer id and pass.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 29, 2011)

why r u dialling the connection did u configure pppoe on the router step 1-4 on that guide u don't need to connect manually the router will do it for u


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

check your pm!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 29, 2011)

is the net now connected


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 30, 2011)

when u did save, net got disconnected and never reconnected so im using now with dhcp automatic. Can we have teamviewer session tonight?

Edit: You ready for teamviewer session?


----------

